# Who's watching the US Open?



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Use discount code KERN for half off the stream.
Starts tomorrow and will be worth watching.
Will try to update this thread as I watch it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2017)

I might if I have time. What site?


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes that may be helpful.

http://www.cetcusopen.com/


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Larry Wheels 744 squat opener in sleeves very easy


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Maliek Derstine 749 opener at 188 pounds


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew Herbert 793 at 242


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak 848 opener


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

I thought that you were talking about tennis. I was like WTF? Probably should have clicked the link yesterday.:32 (18):

Thanks for posting this. I didn't realize that I could stream it. This should keep me busy this weekend!


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I thought that you were talking about tennis. I was like WTF? Probably should have clicked the link yesterday.:32 (18):
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I didn't realize that I could stream it. This should keep me busy this weekend!



Ah hell naw LOL. The CETC US Open. And theyre calling people for depth. No ones getting away with any BS.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

Just paid for the stream. 10 bucks. I am all over it.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah its cheap man. Half the price of a movie ticket lol.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

If you aint squatting IPF standards, you aint getting the squat here. Very strict!


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Larry Wheels 777 2nd attempt


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Maliek Derstine 793 very fast but no lift on depth.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew Herbert 837 deep as shit with a good 2 second pause in the hole.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak 870 balls to the ground and flew up.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

Milo said:


> Kevin Oak 870 balls to the ground and flew up.


Made it look easy. He definitely has more.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Made it look easy. He definitely has more.


Thinking 892 for third.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Larry Wheels takes a tumble with 793. Unsure if injured.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Maliek Derstine 810 miss. Came up fast but lost balance.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew Herbert 881 deep as usual.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak passes on his third attempt.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Second flight is up.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 793 opener very easy.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andy Huang 810 sleeves no lift


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Joe Sullivan 821


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 837 miss


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Joe Sullivan 865 called on depth


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the updates brother. Making shopping w/the wife much more bearable!


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

God damn stream keeps freezing.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Thanks for the updates brother. Making shopping w/the wife much more bearable!


No problemo


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Stream is unwatchable right now. Cant go 5 seconds without freezing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah, I turned it off so I wouldn't break my laptop lol


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Same.
Right now its a rerun of the squats.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2017)

I work across from the delray open ..I always sucked at tennis


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2017)

Larry Wheels got ****ed up good... poor dude. He had a hell of a training cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2017)

hahaha I thought u were talkin about tennis you fuk..LOL fukkin PLs


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Do you know if hes out?


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew Herbert 440 bench. I think these are openers.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Maliek Derstine 501 bench, 2.75x bodyweight opener.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Not sure what happened with Larry. He was being called up for bench and they moved to the next lifter. Unsure if hes still in it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2017)

hows federer doing?


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Saving all his attempts for his thirds.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew Herbert 468 easy bench


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak 501 second attempt


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Maliek Derstine 523. No lift. Unsure why, think it was uneven lock out.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew Herbert 485 miss. Looks like the bar came back down and cracked him in the chin.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak 518 miss.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Maliek Derstine 523 miss.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Second flight up now.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 485 opener


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Joe Sullivan 485


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

Is this on tv?


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Read first post. Online stream.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 496 by skin of his teeth


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Joe Sullivan 501


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Stream has shit the bed once again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2017)

Update on Larry wheels? That sucks


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Update on Larry wheels? That sucks


He is out. Really wanted to see him bench.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Update on Larry wheels? That sucks



Torn quad tendon


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2017)

Milo said:


> Joe Sullivan 501



I was just surprised to see his squat get whites. His training vids all look high. Might actually be just the angle of them.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

He is one strong ****. Yeah some of his training videos are high for sure. He was definitely close.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Who you thinking for best lifter? I dont think Yuri is at his best, Larry is out. Maybe Kevin? Maliek? Herbie, even though his bench isnt quite on the same level as the others? I havent seen any lightweight action but John Haack could be snapping necks right now as well.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok count Herbie out. Just pulled his deadlift opener in a sling. Injured tricep from last bench.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

The stream isnt working for me.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> The stream isnt working for me.


Its so shitty. Freezing every 5 seconds.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

I am about to call paypal and dispute the payment


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2017)

Milo said:


> Who you thinking for best lifter? I dont think Yuri is at his best, Larry is out. Maybe Kevin? Maliek? Herbie, even though his bench isnt quite on the same level as the others? I havent seen any lightweight action but John Haack could be snapping necks right now as well.



Yuri is having some kind of knee pains


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak 771 deadlift opener MISS!


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yuri is having some kind of knee pains


Interested to see his deadlift.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin Oak 771 miss again. Couldnt break the floor.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am about to call paypal and dispute the payment


You should


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2017)

Milo said:


> Kevin Oak 771 miss again. Couldnt break the floor.



Wtf with this????


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wtf with this????


He is either gassed or injured. Could be hurt considering he didnt take his third squat.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks like hes out. Didnt take his third for deadlift either.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2017)

So he bombed. Larry got hurt. Who's left at 242


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> So he bombed. Larry got hurt. Who's left at 242


He bombed, Larry hurt, Herbie(prior wr holder) hurt... I think Tony Montgomery? Or maybe he 220.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 826 deadlift opener


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 870 hook grip easy


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Joe Sullivan 804 miss at above the knees


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Blood keeps getting on the bar and has to keep being sprayed off. Wonder if that will affect grip for the last couple dudes.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri Belkin 904 miss trying to break Ed Coans record.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yuri Belkin 870 hook grip easy



Beltless too.

Yuri for the win and 40K


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2017)

Fukking 599 wilks


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 16, 2017)

Watched a guy this morning squat 584lbs at a bodyweight of 146lbs. Now that is impressive!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Watched a guy this morning squat 584lbs at a bodyweight of 146lbs. Now that is impressive!



Yep that Gerald dionio hit 600 at 148. Fukking insane


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 17, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yep that Gerald dionio hit 600 at 148. Fukking insane


Man, I didn't catch his name. I was second guessing what the announcer said until I saw it with my own eyes. That guy is a beast!


----------

